# Fluval FX5 media options?



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

I have been contemplating the arrangement of my FX5 and can't seem to settle on anything. Its for a peacock/hap tank. I was thinking bio max in the middle and bottom basket (box and a half each?), with some sort of polishing pad on top? Possibly purigen? Pillow stuffing?

In the top basket I was completely lost on what to use. Considering it has six sponges on the outside, what else is needed? More bio? Is a pre-filter needed?

In regards to the bio media, should I stick with bio max or go with something like the eheim counterpart or bio balls?

Thanks!!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a blue polishing pad and bio stars in the bottom, another polishing pad in the middle and double filter floss on top. 
I tried purigen previously in my XP2 and again in the FX5 and didn't notice any difference.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't think it matters all that much. I buy some Marineland Rite-size filter media and stuff that in my top layer, biomax and Bio-Chem stars in the second layer and more filter media in the bottom tray.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Is there a difference between the bio-chem stars from Rena vs Biomax from fluval?

GTZ - When you say the blue polishing pad, are you referring to the one specifically made for the FX5? If so, how often do you replace these?

Thanks!


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Just fill all 3 baskets with biomax or any bio media. Theres enough sponges on the FX5 as it is for mechanical.


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

By sponges you mean the 'foam' on the outer part? I confess I don't really understand that system, although I'd like to.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

jnick said:


> Is there a difference between the bio-chem stars from Rena vs Biomax from fluval?
> 
> GTZ - When you say the blue polishing pad, are you referring to the one specifically made for the FX5? If so, how often do you replace these?
> 
> Thanks!


Originally I was just using filter floss in all three trays. FX5 media is difficult to find around here. The blue polishing pads have only been in for about 3 weeks. I don't foresee a need to replace them until they're falling apart, just rinse in tankwater or dechlor water every month or so then re-insert. 
I doubt there's much difference between stars and biomax as far as bacterial growth is concerned.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

ranchialex said:


> By sponges you mean the 'foam' on the outer part? I confess I don't really understand that system, although I'd like to.


Yes, each basket has 2 large sponge pieces surrounding them. So theres 6 total sponge pieces in a FX5.

*not my pictures*


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

So the outer stuff does mechanical and then you stuff the inside compartments with bio?


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

I am told that Eheim Pro Subtrate sintered pellets are extremely good as bio-medias though i confess having never used them. In my canister, i use a combination of japanese mats (not the sponges you posted but appears like sponge), bio-balls, quartz rings and lots & lots of nylon scrubbers. I have also put Purigen in my new tank canister and yet to see the effect.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for all of the information. I'm thinking of loading the three trays with biomax and then some filter floss/pillow stuffing/blue polishing pads on top of at least two of the baskets for clearer water.

Any issues with this setup?

Thanks!


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

ranchialex said:


> So the outer stuff does mechanical and then you stuff the inside compartments with bio?


Yes, but you can also put mechanical in the baskets too if you want. In my tanks the outer sponges do a good enough job mechanically so I have all 3 filled with biomax in both of my FX5s.



jnick said:


> Thanks for all of the information. I'm thinking of loading the three trays with biomax and then some filter floss/pillow stuffing/blue polishing pads on top of at least two of the baskets for clearer water.
> 
> Any issues with this setup?
> 
> Thanks!


You can do that.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

jnick said:


> Thanks for all of the information. I'm thinking of loading the three trays with biomax and then some filter floss/pillow stuffing/blue polishing pads on top of at least two of the baskets for clearer water.
> 
> Any issues with this setup?
> 
> Thanks!


Sounds good to me!


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Cool! Thanks guys! With any luck I'll have the plumbing done today


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

When youre buying the PVC hose and if you dont already have a pair, buy a pair of PVC cutters too. Youre going to have to trim the PVC hose more than once to get it to fit just right and those will come in VERY handy...trust me!


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

I have 2 FX5s, in the trays [from top to bottom]
FX5-1 coarse sponges / Seachem Matrix / Seachem Matrix
Fx5-2 lava rock / lava rock / Biomax

Instead of the fluval sponges, I use polyester HVAC furnace filters in all my filter and cut them to size, VERY cheap and effective. I squeezed in quilt batting in front of the sponges in all the trays for additional polishing.

Someone on a thread recommended to keep the centre of the baskets for porous media only, no batting or fine filters in the centre, the polishing occurs on the surface area on the sponges and in doing so will avoid any premature wear of the impeller/motor and reduction of water flow - anything to prolong the life of the motor I support. :thumb:


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Picked up the cutters! Thanks!

So where do you put the batting? Around the perimeter? Do you do it on all 3? That's too much, isn't it?


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

jnick said:


> Picked up the cutters! Thanks!
> 
> So where do you put the batting? Around the perimeter? Do you do it on all 3? That's too much, isn't it?


Yes, insert in the perimeter..sandwiched between the tray(outter front) and sponge, if its too thick then just peel off a layer, I do this for all three trays. No, I don't think it's too much. I believe its better there than in the centre-tray, eg. where the Fluval fine filters are supposed to be. Provides additional polishing in the mechancial filtration area.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

If fluval makes fine filters for the center, why would it be bad to add the batting in the center? Isn't it essentially the same thing?


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

jnick said:


> If fluval makes fine filters for the center, why would it be bad to add the batting in the center? Isn't it essentially the same thing?


Am I missing something or is it the same thing?


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

*** added polyfill on top of baskets in my FX5 before with no ill effects.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Cool! Do you think I need to add it to more than just the top basket?


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

jnick said:


> jnick said:
> 
> 
> > If fluval makes fine filters for the center, why would it be bad to add the batting in the center? Isn't it essentially the same thing?
> ...


Hmm.. maybe fluval designed the fine filters for the centre so they clog faster and you have go out and buy more.

From a post I read the most of the mech filteration occurs on largest surface areas which are the sponges on the FX5 so the ideal placement of batting is in same area. Made sense to me so perhaps I bought into the free flow theory of the centre basket media.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

jnick said:


> Cool! Do you think I need to add it to more than just the top basket?


No. I only have it on the bottom basket since its the last basket before the water goes back into the tank. Everyone will have their own opinion on where to put it. I put mine on top the bottom basket and I clean my FX5 once every 6 months (will clean it sooner now since I have more fish) and I dont notice a decrease in flow...so try it out and see.


----------

